# Mootsfox's Massive Cleaning Sale



## igob8a

Wow that's a lot of memory cards and cables


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Wow that's a lot of memory cards and cables









Updated with fancier things


----------



## gamer50

where did u get 300+ fan grills from?


----------



## Mootsfox

My UPS driver "Dave". Nice guy


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Dude you want this stuff appraised?? Just list it for sale and take offers!









There's to much stuff to count!


----------



## Manyak

WOW thats alot of sutff!

Id say $3 average on the memory cards, but you probably should throw in the tiny ones for free (32MB? lol)

I'm not even gonna go through those cables.....

Fans probably at $5 shipped.

I have no idea about the quality of that PSU but probably around $80-$100. But if someone else is more familiar with it take his word over mine.

CDRoms for $10 each because they don't read DVDs. The USB one would be more like $20.

Lion grills for like $5 each maybe.

Id say the entire PS2 set would go for $120.

I wouldn't pay more than $50 for that dell but you can probably sell it for $100ish.

The processors - $20 each.


----------



## Hayday

I <3 Fans. I will be looking this up when you put it up for sale. Hopefully i will have money in paypal to pay for it (bank account linked paypal FTL)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Here it goes:
* 21 - 128MB MSPro-$2 each
* 11 - 64MB MSPro-$1 each
* 2GB MicroSD $15
* 2 - 32MB MSDuo $2 total
* 512MB MSPro Duo $5
* 2GB MSPro Duo $15
* 4GB MSPro Duo $25
* 32MB SD $2
* BR50 Battery for RAZR, 75% health (guess) $25?
* 1800mAh PSP battery $25?
* 6ft RCA video cable $5
* 2 - RCA "Y" Adapter $2
* 5 - 6ft S-video $2
* 2 - 25ft Coax$5
* 12 ft DVD-I $15
* 3ft Monster RCA video $10
* 3ft Stereo RCA $5
* 6ft RCA Ultimate IEEE 1394 6pin-6pin $5
* 2 - Magnetic Window Alarm ?
* 3 - 3.9ft Cat5E retractable $3 each
* 2 - 2.6ft USB A/B Retractable $2 each
* 3 - 50ft RJ11 (telephone) $10 each
* 50ft 18 or 20 gauge speaker wire $15
* 6 keon lights
* Coax spillter
* 1/8" to 1/4" adapter $2
* 3ft Firewire mini to mini $2
* 6ft IEEE 1394 6pin-6pin $4
* 12ft Cat5e snagless $7
* 7ft Cat5e snagless $5
* 14 ft Cat6 flat $10
* Dazzle MS reader/writer USB ?
* 2 UMD holder ?
* 2 - 6 ft USB A/B
* "Moving Lips" Speakerphone
* Ipod car power adpater
* 2 - 40mm ASUS fans w/ heatsink for chipset $5
* 30mm MSI fan w/ heatsink for chipset $10
* 80mm Blue LED Aspire *cut wires*
* 80mm White LED Rosewill $5
* 4 - 80mm Black Rosewill $5
* 90mm Thermaltake &
* 90mm Foxconn with sleeving $7
* 20 - 120mm Sunon 100+CFM $10 each
* 120mm Coolermaster SFA1225LU-12A
* 120mm Tuniq DFS122512L
* 120mm Scythe AD1212DS-A73GL
* 120mm Antec tricool black
* 2 - 120mm Antec tricool LED $5 each
* Cold Cathode sound kit *cut wires*
* 3 - Silverstone Rheobus fan controller single
* 12 ft DVD-I Monster $15
* HD3870 from Sapphire $120
7 - 650Watt Server PSUs 45A 12v+ $50 each?


----------



## CyberDruid

wow that's an impossible amount of stuff.


----------



## Mootsfox

Some of this stuff is now for sale


----------



## benny_quach

im benny quach.im living in conetticut-USA-06110.i want to buy your Network Adapter for PS2 in this topic. 
How i can pay you money? how much ?i just want that.If it is cheap,i can buy your Wireless Logitech controller for PS2,too.
i waiting your anser.
thanks bro ^^
bb


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benny_quach*


im benny quach.im living in conetticut-USA-06110.i want to buy your Network Adapter for PS2 in this topic. 
How i can pay you money? how much ?i just want that.If it is cheap,i can buy your Wireless Logitech controller for PS2,too.
i waiting your anser.
thanks bro ^^
bb


you're new, so i'll give you a break. This is an extremely old thread. It's also and appraisal thread, not a for sale thread. Most of this stuff is likely already gone.


----------

